# Ivermectin Paste



## jtdl (Jun 14, 2006)

Can any brand be used for goats? There are several brands here at the local TSC store. My vet had said that Safeguard is off-labelled for goats but he didn't mention ivermectin. I can't find Safeguard at either of the local farm supply stores. Is invermectin, if safe, given at 3X the dose as well and does it have to be given three days in a row? Thanks.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

IF your talking about the 1.87% horse paste, I believe the dose is 1.5x the weight since its almost twice as strong as the 1% injectable. Its normally safe for goats and many of use it with no problems. Its even used on pregnant does. However this being said, there is a;ways the odd goat who has a reaction. Someone will come on and correct me if I am wrong so watch for other posters.
Andi


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ivermectin horse paste 3X horse dosage...100lb goat = 300lb horse dosage.
Ivermectin injectable given orally is 1cc per 30lbs.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

The OP asked if Ivermectin is a single dosing or sequencing days. ? I didn't find previous threads that answered that question either. 
Paul


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My vet had said that Safeguard is off-labelled for goats


You need to find a REAL Vet:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...4642_______14602|14625|34642?listingPage=true


And if you want to use Ivomec, it's much easier to use the 1% injectible rather than try to guess at the right amount of the paste

Tractor Supply can get anything you want


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I use the 1% injectable orally and give it again 10 days after the first dose to get any larve that hatched out. SafeGard doesn't work for anything but tapeworms.
Andi


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you want to use the paste it is 1.5 times the dose if you are using the horse wormer which is 1.87% and it is easy to use if you squeeze it into a needless syringe. You use 1cc per hundred pounds of the 1 percent. When using the paste you would need to use 1 and a half cc per hundred pounds. 
Some of them actually like it. Others I make an animal cracker wormer sandwich and a few I have to do by force but since it is paste they cannot spit it out. 
See when I did it I was told to use 3x times the amount as well but a vet. I was told here that for 1.87 percent that was too much.


----------



## jtdl (Jun 14, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You need to find a REAL Vet:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...4642_______14602|14625|34642?listingPage=true
> 
> ...


The Safeguard paste for horses is what I was referring to. He called the manufacturer and they told him that although it states on the package that it is for horses only, it can be used for goats - off-label use for goats. Didn't know they had goat specific - but I'm sure they don't anywhere around where I live, there is absolutely nothing available that is goat specific. I have never seen any of the injectable or pour on stuff at any farm supply around here - only horse paste. My vet does have it but only in gallon jugs, which would be a huge waste of money for two goats. Nobody has pet goats around here - except me:stars: The TSC store employees in my city don't even know what a goat is I don't think! They look at me like I'm from outer space whenever I go there and ask a goat specific question - told me the ivermectin paste would definitely kill my goats! I read about Purina Goat Chow on here yet they have never heard of it (now that might be something available only in the US but Purina everything else is readily available in Canada.) Luckily I have this forum for information.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the Ivermectin Drench, it says for sheep on the label, but I also use orally, 1 cc per 30 pound of goat.
I use safeguard liguid, orally 1 time a year for any tape worms they might pick up, but thats all the safeguard is good for.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

The ivermectin 1% is a cattle wormer. If you have any cattle farmers around you, you might ask about it there. Cattle are ruminating animals and many of the same meds/wormers/supplements are used on goats off label.
Andi


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> The TSC store employees in my city don't even know what a goat is I don't think!


TSC hires high-school kids who don't have a clue - in my experience, anyway. 

I buy Bimectin for horses and use it for the goats - vet told me 3X the horse dosage, as well, so that's what I do. I get it by the case (12 tubes) as I have 5 horses, and it's a little bit cheaper that way. Bimectin seems to be the cheapest brand. 

I actually saw an ad recently (in Hobby Farms, I think) for Safeguard for goats. Doubtless, it won't be available in Canada, and if it is, it will be three times the price of "horse" Safeguard.

Do you have a feedmill near you that sells Shurgain products (since you're in Ontariariario)? They came out with a line of goat-specific feeds recently - dairy ration, kid finisher, even a goat mineral! :sing: I found TSC is _very_ bad for not having feed on the shelves when you need it, and my local feedstore _always_ has feed.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

jtdl said:


> . My vet does have it but only in gallon jugs, which would be a huge waste of money for two goats. Nobody has pet goats around here - except me:stars:


My vet sells me the injectable by the cc. I only have 3 pet goats and I didn't need the big expensive bottle either. This is my small animal vet for cats and dogs...Your vet should be able to do that for you too! I got a syringe with 2 cc's and 2 syringes with 1 cc.


----------

